# 2015 updated outback



## spencer618

Here's the link to the article..http://m.kayakfishmag.com/boats/hobie-outback/ 

It looks pretty sweet. New seat, new flat deck space, lowrance ready, a couple mesh pockets and soft grip handles.

I was planning on upgrading to the slayer propel eventually but now I'm considering the new outback as a option. Anyone else upgrading to the new model? I hear the price will be similar to the slayer propel....$2,400.


----------



## Bravo87

That thing is sweet


----------



## yak_n_mike

I've already paid for mine just waiting for it to be delivered to Liquid Surf & Sail next month. :thumbup: The old outback was great, but the new seat will allow my old back to fish longer.


----------



## Aggie01

Just sold my 2013 Revo 13, pre ordered the 2015 Revo 13 with the new Vantage Seat. Just waiting for delivery early September.:thumbup:


----------



## Hobart

Very nice I miss my outback but not the seat. If they would have came out with this one a year sooner I wouldn't have bought the PA 14. Don't get me wrong I love the PA but lugging the PA versus the outback in our beautiful sugar sand It was much easier with the outback.


----------



## bbarton13

dont forget the mirage drive also got fixed up. It will now be even easy to peddle. All 2015 kayaks will have the new drive and seat.


----------



## spencer618

Oh yes the new fins will be more efficient. I might go with the outback over the slayer propel. The more I look at it the more I like it! You guys will have to post up some reviews when you get your 2015's in!


----------



## docfindley

Yeah, the Outback seat is bad but an upgraded to a better seat like a Summit helps. My biggest gripe is the dang lapping noise the hull makes when moving into the wind. Nothing like a signal to all nearby fish that I'm there! I hear that the new outback still has this problem. While its no big deal offshore, I am tired of purposely pointing away from the wind to reduce inshore hull noise. :thumbdown:

I plan to at least test drive the Slayer.


----------



## Aggie01

Pre Ordered a 2015 Hobie Revolution 13, not able to stand as in the outback but will trade off for a more efficient hull with very minimum hull slap.


----------



## markbxr400

Nice - I had a 2013, but sold it and bought a 2014 PA12 so I could stand. While I could stand briefly in the Outback or in smooth water, I don't think I could stand to fish in the new Outback even with the H-Bar. Chair upgrade will be a great add if it's as comfortable as the Vantage seat in the PA.


----------



## Foulhook

can you retrofit the new drive and seat in an older model?????


----------



## spencer618

Foulhook said:


> can you retrofit the new drive and seat in an older model?????


The drive can be retrofitted into the old model outbacks but not the seat.


----------



## Aggie01

New Drive can be fitted in older models, but Hobie had to redesign the seat hatch area for the new Vantage seat. Vantage seat will only fit in 2015 models.


----------



## need2fish

It looks like the deck is more flat in front of the seat all the way up to the front hatch area - is it easier to stand in now?

Also wondering if anyone knows what features/benefits were achieved with the drive redesign - it looks very similar to the prior designs to me - maybe shorter pedals?


----------



## yak_n_mike

They tell me the drive takes less effort than previous drive. also the materials used. The updates are on the Hobie site and local shops have a video of all the improvements. My decision to buy was based on the seat upgrade and the flattening of the deck, new drive design as just a bonus.


----------



## Otter

Hey Mike I have also ordered a new 2015 Hobie from liquide serf and sale. Bobby keeps telling me it should be here soon.

What's concernining me now is NBI a commercial real state company shows that store up for rent. Your thoughts?

http://www.nbiproperties.com/?s=&post_type=listing&status=for-lease&property-type=retail


----------



## docfindley

I remain concerned about the noise the outback makes when headed into the wind. I hear the Slayer is much more quite but the depth of the propeller is a concern. Even when in very shallow water you can make half or quarter pumps of the Hobie drive. In the propel the water is either deep enough or you have to lift the drive/propeller. 

I plan to upgrade from 2010 outback but will first test ride both the new outback and the slayer. I know I may get some arguments but I think the noise headed into the wind is a bigger deal than the depth.


----------



## yak_n_mike

Otter said:


> Hey Mike I have also ordered a new 2015 Hobie from liquide serf and sale. Bobby keeps telling me it should be here soon.
> 
> What's concernining me now is NBI a commercial real state company shows that store up for rent. Your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.nbiproperties.com/?s=&post_type=listing&status=for-lease&property-type=retail


 I don't have any concerns about the building just advertising. Join the Hobie FaceBook group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/HobieKayakFishing/
,there are a lot of people waiting for delivery. I like the guy's at Liquid Surf; they're local and I like to support local business'. The hull slap can be annoying, but scuppers in the early Slayers created a fair amount of noise also. I think it's best to try out several and pick the ones that have the most ++++'s for the type fishing you do. I love the Slayers, but the mirage drive has been around longer.


----------



## Ridefish

It may not be as much a big deal off shore but inshore, having reverse is like have a hands free trolling motor. You pretty much never have to worry about being blown off your spot or out of position. No getting blown into docks or too shallow. Big fish pulling you where you don't want to go? Peddle forward, peddle backward and never stop playing the fish. Moderately windy days don't bother me at all. The 2014 Slayer's hull has been quiet compared to the Hobie's I've been around. Those are some of the pros, Hobie guys will have to give their pros.


----------



## ravenbreaker

I know of several guys complaining about noisy drives in the Slayer Propel models. It can be fixed, but maintenance seems to be way higher than on a Mirage drive.
Each system has its merits, but so far my 2014 PA14 had no problem at all, while my fishing buddy with the Slayer Propel had to spend a lot of time tinkering with his ride to eliminate the noise. He also found out he had an almost dry (as in no grease) drive, with a lot of water leakage due to unfit seals. Actually there are new and improved seals/bushing out now.
Being mostly a skinny water fisherman, the idea of being able to pedal backwards is quite appealing, but i do not want to put up with the additional hassle required to keep the Propel drive running smoothly.
Just my 0.02


----------



## Ridefish

As with anything, it maybe luck of the draw. Mine (2014) has a few hours in the salt water with no signs of leakage or corrosion. As for the no grease thing, I understand that. My Can Am came with not a smear of grease on any fittings. Put the grease gun on it and pumped until finally the new grease came out with no signs of any grease previously being in there.


----------



## Ridefish

That was supposed to say "quite a few hours" as in every weekend in the salt water.


----------



## Loruna

yak_n_mike said:


> They tell me the drive takes less effort than previous drive. also the materials used. The updates are on the Hobie site and local shops have a video of all the improvements. My decision to buy was based on the seat upgrade and the flattening of the deck, new drive design as just a bonus.


I messed around with JGatorman's new drive from his '15 PA.
It's very smooth and easy to move, the ball bearings make a huge difference.


----------



## Aggie01

docfindley said:


> I remain concerned about the noise the outback makes when headed into the wind. I hear the Slayer is much more quite but the depth of the propeller is a concern. Even when in very shallow water you can make half or quarter pumps of the Hobie drive. In the propel the water is either deep enough or you have to lift the drive/propeller.
> 
> I plan to upgrade from 2010 outback but will first test ride both the new outback and the slayer. I know I may get some arguments but I think the noise headed into the wind is a bigger deal than the depth.


I was leaning toward a 2015 Hobie Outback and then I demo a Revo 13. Minimal Hull slap with the Revo, easy paddle if needed, can't stand in the revo, but a good fishing platform in a quiet, fast boat. I went with the Revo 13.


----------

